# Pork



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

With the recent posts on Social Security and Taxes I thought a reminder of part of the reason of why we are in this mess was in order. Here is the pork list in the 2005 budget.

$450,000 Baseball Hall of Fame
$97,000 Franco-American Heritage Center, Lewiston, Maine
$25,000 Develop curriculum to study mariachi music, Clark County School
District, Nevada
$350,000 Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and Museum, Cleveland, Ohio
$150,000 Therapeutic Horseback Riding Program, Lady B Ranch, California
$950,000 Please Touch Museum, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
$250,000 Police Activities League Center, Anaheim California
$2,000,000 Kitchen Relocation, Fairbanks (Alaska) North Star Borough
$250,000 Alaska Statehood Celebration, University of Alaska
$250,000 Country Music Hall of Fame, Nashville, Tennessee
$121,250 Demolition, Broadview Heights, Ohio
$99,000 Train students in the motorsports industry, Patrick Henry 
Community College
$50,000 Workforce development, Fashion Business, Inc., Los Angeles, 
California
$100,000 Municipal swimming pool, Ottawa, Kansas
$100,000 Amer-I-Can program for youth, Illinois
$300,000 Relocate the Waynesboro, Mississippi Police Department
$250,000 Camp Police Athletic League of New Jersey
$35,000 Alabama Sports Hall of Fame
$100,000 National Association of Promoting Success
$175,000 Love Social Services, Fairbanks, Alaska
$51,000 Robert E. Lee Community Center, Chase City, Virginia
$150,000 Grammy Foundation
$167,000 Horn Fly Research in Alabama
$72,750 Public swimming pool construction, Prescott, Alaska
$300,000 Revitalize downtown Council Bluffs, Iowa
$500,000 Beyond Missing
$75,000 Greater Syracuse Sports Hall of Fame, New York
$100,000 High Falls Film Festival, Rochester, New York
$291,000 International Museum of Women, San Francisco, California
$300,000 Streetlights and salt dome, Markham, Illinois
$1,500,000 Transport naturally chilled water from Lake Ontario to Lake
Onondaga
$250,000 City pool renovation and construction, Banning, California
$250,000 Construct the Great Falls Parking Garage, Auburn, Maine
$6,285,000 Wood utilization research across several states
$200,000 Aviation Hall of Fame
$500,000 Equipment purchases, KENW public radio station, Portales, New
Mexico
$100,000 "No Workshops, No Jumpshots," Virginia
$200,000 Audie Murphy/American Cotton Museum, Greenville, Texas
$275,000 National History Museum of the Adirondacks, Tupper Alaska
$150,000 Obscenity Crimes Project
$100,000 Breedlove Dehydrated Foods, Lubbock, Texas
$50,000 Feral hog control in Missouri
$250,000 Traffic calming, Windermere, Florida
$500,000 Jazz at Lincoln Center in New York City
$250,000 North Creek Ski Bowl, North Creek, New York
$1,750,000 Parents Anonymous
$1,500,000 Wood products wastewater repairs Canton, North Carolina
$150,000 Fishing Rationalization Research in Alaska
$1,500,000 Anchorage Museum/Transit intermodal depot, Alaska
$500,000 Center for the Living Arts, Alabama
$500,000 B&O Railroad Museum Restoration, Maryland
$250,000 Surplus federal property study, Walla Walla, Washington
$98,000 Alaska Sea Otter Commission
$200,000 Dennison Railroad Depot Museum, Ohio
$2,500,000 Horse Springs Ranch, New Mexico
$150,000 "Parent Intern" program, Our House, Inc., Decatur, Georgia
$3,000,000 Center for Grape Genetics, Geneva, New York
$150,000 Coca-Cola Space Science Center, Columbus, Georgia
$100,000 Punxsutawney (Pennsylvania) Weather Museum
$280,000 Sidewalks, street furniture and façade improvements, 
Bakersfield, California
$1,000,000 B.B. King Museum Foundation, Indianola, Mississippi
$250,000 A day care center in Sioux Falls, South Dakota
$268,000 Livestock waste research in Iowa
$350,000 Project Peacemaker, Turtle Mountain Community College, North
Dakota
$200,000 Wallace State Center for Automotive Manufacturing and Plastics,
Hanceville, Alabama
$160,000 Seafood waste in Alaska
$1,108,000 Alternative salmon products in Alaska
$796,000 Ice Age National Scientific Reserve
$42,124 Citrus waste utilization in Florida
$50,000 Wild rice research in Minnesota
$300,000 Wool research
$100,000 Trees Forever Program, Iowa
$1,800,000 Eider and sea otter recovery at Alaska Sea Life Center
$1,000,000 Trailways Station Revitalization and Visitors Center, Georgia
$3,500,000 Bus acquisition in Atlanta
$1,000,000 Clean fuel shuttle buses in Atlanta
$750,000 Broward/Palm Beach County buses, Florida
$2,000,000 Replace buses in Chapel Hill, North Carolina
$200,000 YMCA bus, Alabama
$25,000 Fitness equipment, YMCA of Bradford County, Pennsylvania
$921,000 Hardwood tree improvement and regeneration, Indiana
$350,000 Leafy spurge eradication in North Dakota
$10,000 Slickspot Peppergrass
$500,000 Chugach NF Valdez visitor center, Alaska
$2,300,000 Animal Waste Management Research Laboratory, Bowling 
Green, Kentucky
$515,000 Brown tree snake management in Guam
$3,000,000 Grape Genomics Research Center, Davis, California
$347,000 Grapefruit juice/drug interaction research, Florida
$63,000 Noxious Weed in the Desert Southwest, Las Cruces, New Mexico
$470,000 Swine and other animal waste management research, North 
Carolina
$150,000 "Check 'Em Out" program
$750,000 Close Up Foundation
$100,000 Marine turtles program
$430,000 Automotive technology and repair workforce training, Excel 
Institute, Washington, D.C.
$100,000 Pennsylvania Hunting and Fishing Museum, Warren,
Pennsylvania
$1,250,000 Train-to-Mountain, Washington
$150,000 Alaska Botanical Garden
$250,000 Boardwalk in Brookings Harbor, Oregon
$200,000 Brookings Harbor Seafood Processing Plant, Oregon
$800,000 Improve a historic building in Las Vegas, Nevada
$500,000 Kincaid Park Soccer and Nordic Ski Center, Anchorage, Alaska
$100,000 National Railway Museum, Green Bay, Wisconsin
$900,000 Tongass Coast Aquarium, Ketchikan Alaska


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

$53,916,124 million if my math is correct. Don't tell me we don't have any money! :-?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

We dont.

...and this list proves why. None of those things are worth a poop, and i woul cut them all imediately.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, oh, I'm in trouble with my fellow conservatives. I seen some worthwhile things on that list. Leafy spurge control cost millions each year in North Dakota and the results are herbicide run off. This isn't just a farm/agriculture problem it is a problem for everyone.

Noxious weeds in the desert south west.

Grapefruit/drug interaction

Some waste I agree, but they are spending peanuts on a few of the important things. Weed control insures cheap food tomorrow, and leafy spurge is habitat destructive also. It is allelopathic and destroys native plants. Some medicines do not work with high acidic diet, others may be dangerous.

I have a great deal of respect for your posts Gohon, I can't think of any I disagree with, so don't take this as an argument with you. I agree the government wastes a lot of money, but some things that look ridiculous at first are beneficial when you look into them. The only reason I bring this up is so that the liberals don't have a legitimate wedge to drive between us.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> so don't take this as an argument with you.


I'm not and actually I didn't throw it out as a possible debate but simply for those that hadn't run into the list yet. As one poster pointed out , in reality this is chump change compared to the total budget and I sure this is not a complete list. Even though as you pointed out there are most likely valid items in the list, when you see $175,000 Love Social Services, Fairbanks, Alaska ya really gotta wonder what the Sam Hell is going on. One point, if you look at it closely there seems to be just a hand full of states that are really going after this stuff. Alaska is the one that surprised me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm sure there is even more crazy things than we are aware of. I for one think the funding for the arts is a total waste. That junk they call art just isn't. Much of it is offensive. It appears as if the more radical they are the better artist they think they are.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> We dont.
> 
> ...and this list proves why. None of those things are worth a poop, and i woul cut them all imediately.


I should clarify my position Trooper. I was thinking in terms of the congressmen that feel we need to have higher taxes to produce more revenue that the government can spend. I'm sure there are some valid programs on the list, but just reading through some of them makes it seem like a good number of them could be cut or even eliminated all togethter.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Gohon.... do you have a link to where you pulled the list from? I'd be interested to read more on the subject. Thanks.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Before you all come at me, I DO SUPPORT OUR TROOPS.
WMD none,
The war is costing us BILLIONS


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

jamartinmg2 said:


> Gohon.... do you have a link to where you pulled the list from? I'd be interested to read more on the subject. Thanks.


I found it somewhere in the Heritage Foundation site. Here is the link to the budget section .

http://www.heritage.org/Research/Budget/


----------

